# Good Pump Gas 455



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Looks like very little activity in the classified section. So, I'll post this here. 

455 Complete or Parted -- $3500 

455/6x-8 heads, Torker 2, 750 Holley vac, CC 292 Magnum cam, 1.52 CC roller tip rockers, FlowKooler, Summit mini, includes everything that was on it, in the car except for the RobbMc 1100hp fuel pump.

Engine has forged rods/pistons, & was built by a well respected, long time member of the PY forum. Has not been to the track, Only made a few blasts down a country road. Only needs a smaller cam to be a good pump gas street engine.

That $3500 price includes shipping to the lower 48.

Will part out.

Shortblock -- $2000 + shipping

Heads with stainless valves, 7/16 studs, roller tip rockers--$700 + shipping

CC 292 Magnum cam & Rhoads lifters, kept in order, so they can be put back on the same lobes. -- $150 + shipping

Torker 2 Intake -- $200 shipped

750 vac Holley -- $250 shipped

K&N 14" x 5" Air Cleaner -- $35 + shipping

Summit mini starter -- $150 shipped -- Also have a new one -- $170 shipped

HEI dist with DUI cap/coil & MSD rev limiter module -- $150 shipped

49" PST drive shaft with TH400 front yoke, and 1310 rear joint, to mate with a 12-bolt Chevy rear -- $150 + shipping

The short tail TH400, which was built by a local, long time Pontiac racer, who has his own trans shop. -- $800 + shipping. Dipstick tube seal leaks. So it needs a replacement end, which uses the top hat type seal, or a FitzAll replacement tube & stick.

Also have a long tail TH400, which came out of my '74 Ventura bracket car. The car ran 7.30's on the 1/8 local track. -- $500 + shipping

I also still have the 455 engine, out of that car, for sale, as well as other engine parts.

Some say that shipping for these heavier parts, thru Fastenal, from one store to another, is very reasonable, if the parts are securely fastened to a good pallet.

Email: [email protected]


----------

